#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Who is your favorite stand up comedian?

## Bhavya

I love to watch Stand up comedies. When I am feeling down, it is one of my "Go-to" ways for making myself feel better. Laughter gets people together and creates a happy bond between people. kalakka povathu yaaru erode Mahesh is my all-time favourite standup comedian. Can you guys tell me Who is your favourite standup comedian?

----------


## subasan

> I love to watch Stand up comedies. When I am feeling down, it is one of my "Go-to" ways for making myself feel better. Laughter gets people together and creates a happy bond between people. kalakka povathu yaaru erode Mahesh is my all-time favourite standup comedian. Can you guys tell me Who is your favourite standup comedian?


Evam Standup Tamasha is a group of Tamil stand-up comedians. My personal favourite is Alexander Babu & SA. There are many good performers like Praveen Kumar, Baggy, Karthik Kumar, Manoj Prabakar, Mervyn. 

Robin Williams is an excellent stand up comedian, George Carlin is exemplary. Some of Russell Peters are also good.

----------


## Bhavya

> Evam Standup Tamasha is a group of Tamil stand-up comedians. My personal favourite is Alexander Babu & SA. There are many good performers like Praveen Kumar, Baggy, Karthik Kumar, Manoj Prabakar, Mervyn. 
> 
> Robin Williams is an excellent stand up comedian, George Carlin is exemplary. Some of Russell Peters are also good.


you introduced some new standup comedians to me, Thanks.

----------


## subasan

> you introduced some new standup comedians to me, Thanks.


The Tamil stand-up comedians are based in South India and there are chances that you might not find them funny as some of the subject is based on local comedies. But you can give a try.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> The Tamil stand-up comedians are based in South India and there are chances that you might not find them funny as some of the subject is based on local comedies. But you can give a try.


I am sure I will enjoy their comedies as I usually watch Indian channels, So I think I can easily understand the local comedies.

----------


## subasan

> I am sure I will enjoy their comedies as I usually watch Indian channels, So I think I can easily understand the local comedies.


Definitely. You can start with Alex as his comedies are public friendly.

----------


## Bhavya

> Definitely. You can start with Alex as his comedies are public friendly.


Sure will try it, Can you share the video clips of his comedy here?

----------


## subasan

> Sure will try it, Can you share the video clips of his comedy here?


You can start from this video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPt8u8BZKwo

----------

